#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-17
<Unit193> TuxTrends: Howdy and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!
<TuxTrends> Hello again!
<TuxTrends> It's been a long while.
<Unit193> How long?
<TuxTrends> Over a year at least.
<Unit193> Ah, so I wouldn't know you :P (I was only here in 2008, and this full year)
<TuxTrends> jacob was on when I was but I think that's about it from this bunch.
<jacob> heya TuxTrends, what's up?
<TuxTrends> hey jacob, not too much.  I just jumped on IRC to ask a question and this channel came up so I thought I'd say hello.
<jacob> cool cool
<Unit193> I suppose I may have forced that a little, but that was kinda the point ;)
 * jrgifford waves at Ohio
 * jacob waves at jrgifford
<jrgifford> Hello jacob!
<jacob> hey :D
<jrgifford> what's up?
<jacob> finishing up some homework for some classes, and idling about on reddit. mostly the latter. you?
<jrgifford> mostly the former haha.
<thafreak> Hello Ohio
<thafreak> so I know we're all F/OSS advocates, and for the programmers here, I'm sure you all mainly use github/bitbucket/launchpad for your repos
<paultag> this is true
<thafreak> but does anyone think there is room for paid private repo hosting still? or is the likes of github/bitbucket just going to overshaddow everything?
 * paultag ponders
<paultag> thafreak: see, code hosting is such a critical thing
<thafreak> i saw some companies offering private svn/git/mercurial + trac hosting
<paultag> it's tough to trust your code to a company that's not established
<paultag> personally, I don't care - I use git (or similar) - so if shit hits the fan, I push elsewhere
<paultag> but svn can't do that, and don't even get me started about svn
<paultag> erm, cvs
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> paultag: I remember the days when I eagerly awaited for svn to be available
<paultag> yeah :)
<paultag> thafreak: cutting out some bit of the market for say - startups
<thafreak> when they finally released a stable version, I was all over that
<paultag> cheep, hip, clean, nimble
<paultag> that'd work
<paultag> but github's all those things
<thafreak> So how do you compete with github for the private space?
<paultag> thafreak: well, their bug tracking sucks, and they know it
<thafreak> Better reliability? Better price?
<thafreak> but their pull request stuff and forking is epic
<paultag> being able to undercut their price and offer a better bug tracker that's linked tightly would be rad
<paultag> thafreak: true
<thafreak> nothing else out there that's open has that
<paultag> thafreak: but the merges via the interface suck
<paultag> when you use git by hand
<paultag> because it does a crappy merge method
<thafreak> you ever used trac+git?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> it's ok
<paultag> I found something awesome a few days ago
<thafreak> we use trac+svn here at work
<thafreak> ?
<paultag> sec thafreak
<paultag> thafreak: http://gitlabhq.com
<paultag> that's the one
<paultag> it's frankly pimp
<thafreak> did the diaspora kids build that?
<paultag> I have no idea thafreak
<paultag> thafreak: but someone sent it to me, it looked nice
<thafreak> RoR though...
<thafreak> just like redmine...
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I'm not a super big fan of RoR
<paultag> I don't not like it
<paultag> but I don't like it
<paultag> just like django
<thafreak> haha,,,i like django better...atleast it's python
<thafreak> only thing that gitlab had that redmine doesn't is ssh key management...
<thafreak> and redmine is a bit more mature currently...
<jrgifford> thafreak: Agreed with paultag
<jrgifford> (about github bug tracker suckage)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> one of these days I'll fix whube
<paultag> it's too fancy though
<thafreak> http://gizmodo.com/5836145/rankmyhack-gives-you-achievement-points-for-your-ballsiest-cyber-attacks
<Unit193> Looks like new news on the TZ database
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-18
<Unit193> Howdy BiosElement, upgrade yet? :P  (Had one issue myself)
<BiosElement> Yeah, Kubuntu's pulseaudio hated me for a bit
<Unit193> Beats boot problems :P  (And on the computer running my screen session too)
<BiosElement> lol, true
<BiosElement> Question: Why the hell do people think they can ignore our ToS and try to 'negoiate' their refund amount. If we say no refunds after 48 hours, we mean it. >.>
<Unit193> People don't think it applies to them? Maybe same reason people can get banned from a channel, then talk to the ops telling the ops to let them back in so they can show how good they can be :P
<BiosElement> lol, they don't. I mean, it's bloody expensive to handle refunds. We 'LOSE' more money even if we kept what we're refunding. >.<
 * Unit193 wonders where you work...
<Unit193> And good news about the ICANN
<BiosElement> I'm a tech for redstonehost.com . And yeah, pretty amusing news
<BiosElement> Explains why so many MC servers suck too
<Unit193> Do you go on others besides your own?
<BiosElement> When needed, but rarely for fun
<Unit193> I suppose I should let it go back to the state of a dead channel for the rest of the night :P
<BiosElement> lol
<Unit193> It gets busy in the morning for a little with tha and tag :P
<Unit193> Hmmm... Having fun in other channels?
<BiosElement> Nah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-19
<Unit193> Anyone hear about the animals in Ohio?
<paultag> yeah!
<paultag> nuts!!
<paultag> lions tigres and bears!
 * Unit193 doesn't want to visit that city right now
<paultag> it was cbus iirc
<Unit193> not Zanesville?
<paultag> that's the one
<paultag> I remember thinking "lolwut? painsville?"
<thafreak> what about animals in ohio?
<paultag> they got loose
<thafreak> from the zoo?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> 17:33 <+paultag> lions tigres and bears!
<thafreak> like in the town?
<paultag> yep
<thafreak> awesome
<paultag> inorite??
<thafreak> what a story...I was driving, and i hit a lion with my car...
<Unit193> Just as long as it doesn't start with "I was walking home from the park...."
<jrgifford> Agreed, that's a mess down there.
<Unit193> paultag: Guess who's back in control of UBT? :D
<paultag> Unit193: who?
<Unit193> paultag: Bodhi
<paultag> he never lost it :)
<paultag> he was always in control
<paultag> why?
<Unit193> Well, he's fully taking over, reverting it back to older days
<paultag> Unit193: because the council all idled away :)
<paultag> (myself included)
<paultag> dang. 4 years.
<Unit193> paultag: Yep, they were supposed to just watch for issues too, not really tell you what to do
<paultag> Unit193: I know, I created the council role 2 years ago :)
<paultag> Unit193: but it's since become very very different from what I authored :)
<Unit193> Oh XD
<paultag> so I left
<Unit193> It's gone
<paultag> that's fine :)
<paultag> it needed a restructure because we had too many people
<paultag> it seems the UBT no longer has that issue
<paultag> it's far too much paperwork for it's own good now
<Unit193> Heh, yep, that's why it needed changed
<Unit193> You're not in Ubuntu stuff anymore? No point in asking about OpenWeek then :P
<paultag> Unit193: Nope :)
<paultag> Unit193: I left the UBT last year at some point a few months after I left the ubt council
<paultag> and I've been leaving other stuff since
<paultag> and I'm about to drop ubuntu-lococouncil in the next month or two
<Unit193> Awww.... We still get to keep you?
<paultag> ubuntu ohio?
<Unit193> Yep
<paultag> yeah, of course :)
<Unit193> Well, more the older members anyway (Although I'd love to know what happened to the ones I knew back in '08)
<jrgifford> Unit193: UBT? /me is clueless
<Unit193> jrgifford: #Ubuntu-Beginners-Team
<jrgifford> oooohhh. ok
<Unit193> It's great, bodhizazen is getting a bunch of the forum people on there too now :D
<paultag> that's how it's always been :)
<paultag> Unit193: look at the founders, we're all forums staff, mods or active
<Unit193> Used to be
<jrgifford> I love how paultag is just like "It's always been this way. ;)"
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> it's more of a return to normalcy
<paultag> which is a good thing
<Unit193> Aye, how it should be
<Unit193> He cleaned out the +V the other day, it was really fun since the channel was Verbose :D
<Unit193> .... Wasn't trying to get you to join...
<paultag> I'm not going to Unit193
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-22
<ronnoc> Happy Friday, Ohio!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-10-23
 * canthus13 yawns.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-15
<Unit193> Party hardy.
<thafreak> Unit193: hardy was a long time ago...we need to party quantal
<thafreak> So I already hate tomcat...anyone know anything about glassfish? Will I hate that just as much?
<snap-l> thafreak: No idea, but I think the main hate can be leveled at how Java deploys web applications
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-16
<thafreak> yeah, so glassfish, just as frustrating...
<thafreak> actually, glassfish has an installer that's gui, which is a PITA when you have aheadless server...but you know ssh -Y helps
<thafreak> and that installs fine....it's just yet again whatever I'm trying to deploy ontop...just doesn't want to work
<thafreak> OMFG...I should have read the stupid installer code hours ago...
<thafreak> how f'ing stupid...the installer wouldn't work cause it was expecting me to just click next, next, next during the glassfish
<thafreak> install
<thafreak> so it was expecting that I didn't change the defaults at all for the name of the domain
<thafreak> why in the hell would I not change the domain name of the server, the default is like "domain1"....
<thafreak> GRRRRR
<thafreak> it's my fault though...this installer was written by some one at an academic institution...I should have known better
<thafreak> Sorry...I apologize for basically only being in here to rant lately...
<thafreak> So this quantal stuff is it awesome?
<thafreak> hows everyone feel about unity
<drkokandy> In general, I like it. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, so I didn't really know Ubuntu before Unity. I like the lenses and the look, the shortcuts, and the integration in the tray & launcher menus (don't know if I'm using the right terms)
<drkokandy> The Quantal changes seem cool enough. The preview seems valuable, and I'm not really worried about the Amazon integration
<drkokandy> what about you?
<Unit193> thafreak: Still not used unity, other than the web interface.  Quantal isn't looking as hot, but 13.04 should be a bit better, due to GTK2/3 stuff clashing badly with Xfce.
<thafreak> Oh, I just use whatever...I'm generally not picky
<thafreak> ? xfce clash you say?
<Unit193> Xfce is GTK2, Ubuntu/Gnome/Unity is GTK3 and they don't care as much about the others.
<thafreak> I'll just keep 12.04 xfce around for a while I guess...atleast on my serious machines
<thafreak> huh, I would have thought xfce was migrating to gtk3
<Unit193> Hah, maybe for their next release, and this last one was just after the Ubuntu release.
<thafreak> well, i try to keep my machines that I rely most on, at LTS releases anyway
<thafreak> and my virtual/remote desktops, I'll probably be switching back to fluxbox...cause well, why not
<Unit193> Another note, phpvirtualbox is handy.  Web server is Linux, vbox host is windows and this works.
<thafreak> interesting
<Unit193> With the Vista computer being the fastest, I'm going to be using that for VMs, makes more sense.
<thafreak> It's that time of night where it's a toss up between, drink coffee and attempt to figure out this crap
<thafreak> or say f*** it and grab a beer...
<Unit193> thafreak: Should checkout what they did with jockey, one of the few good things they had going.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> I'm coming to you live from the car dealer  waiting area...
<thafreak> gah, this network is sooo f'n laggy
<Cheri703> hey thafreak
<Cheri703> is that an exciting/positive visit to the car dealer, or repairs?
<thafreak> ha, no, routine maintenance...
<thafreak> you know, getting recalls fixed that could lead to my car exploding/catching fire while I drive
<thafreak> Some one left the political commercial channel on here...
<Cheri703> ah, better routine maintenance than "my car had to get towed here because of <major issue>"
<canthus13> Heh.  On the subject of cars... http://i.imgur.com/zefS4.jpg
<dzho> yeah, I'm having trouble not ascribing "car acts inexplicably weird" to the fact that it is TWENTY-ONE YEARS OLD
<yano> sounds like a deal!
<thafreak> interesting
<canthus13> dzho: I drive a 26 year old chevy.. it doesn't act like that.
<dzho> wow
<dzho> I daresay your car is atypical.
<canthus13> dzho: I'm not saying it doesn't have issues, but i don't see people sitting in the back seat in my rearview mirror...
<thafreak> i drive a like 1 year old chevy and it does act like that
<dzho> yes, the hallucination bit I'm just going to let go
<canthus13> besides.. it's a toyota. 21 years old is like.. just broken in.
<dzho> Honda, but yeah
<canthus13> close enough.
 * canthus13 misses his nissan pickup. :(
<dzho> spontaneous horn honking and wiper operation does not match "no mechanical or electrical problems"
<dzho> also, inability to unlock it could also have something to do with having spent more than a score of winters in Wisconsin
<thafreak> its what the lazy mechanic told him/her
<dzho> "it's haunted, that will be 300 bucks, ok now go away"
<canthus13> My car DOES occasionally honk the horn. Typically on cold, humid nights.
<dzho> aHA!  So it IS haunted.
<canthus13> ...and by honk I mean the horn comes on and doesn't turn off 'til I go outside and smack the steering wheel. :/
<thafreak> more like, i dunno, there are no electrical problems, now pay 300
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-17
<Cheri703> gilbert: if you want to collaborate on responses to the re-approval stuff, let me know
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> holla
<yano> good morning
<yano> anyone have any specific websites / RSS feeds they use to catch up on Ohio news?
<paultag> not here, sadly, I used to read the plain dealer every morning
<paultag> a rather low-tech solution
<yano> ah, i'm looking for more sources for ##ohio-news, so far it's only central ohio newspapers and radio/tv stations that do news/politics
<paultag> Hahahahaha -- http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14232970
<paultag> yano: oh word, cool
<yano> paultag: lol
<yano> i'm open to any suggestions if anyone has any for local news that have RSS feeds
<Cheri703> yano: you can do a google news search for ohio? I think you can set up rss or at least alerts. not 100% sure
<yano> Well I'm not really looking for 'alerts' but feeds I can feed into an IRC bot.
<paultag> web scrapers :>
<yano> hehe
<canthus13> ...I just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out why my wife's rc.lua wouldn't load.  I was editing it from an ssh session on my laptop... on my user accont on her laptop. :/
<paultag> :(
<canthus13> paultag: quite the d'oh moment.
<paultag> yah, totally
<paultag> canthus13: so, I think I'm going to tweak my hairycandy setup to better configure awesome
<paultag> canthus13: I'm going to try something crazy here -- xfce + awesome
<canthus13> Hmm...
<paultag> after using awesome for about 6 months, I see where it's good and where it sucks
<paultag> I think this can work.
<canthus13> cool.
<paultag> so I might need a tester, if you're up for it
<paultag> I just need to, well, do it
<yano> awesome is awesome!
<canthus13> I might... I'm kinda annoyed with the gnome-settings-daemon's tendency to eat your mouse clicks.
<paultag> awesome is okish :)
<paultag> it's just not bad
<paultag> it needs a lot of work, though
<canthus13> but yeah, I'll test it.
<paultag> there are some concerns
<paultag> but yep
<paultag> canthus13: but yah, the notifications are much much better with xfce's handling
<paultag> and the toolbar can actually work pretty darn well with the awesomewm bar
 * canthus13 nods.
 * canthus13 isn't fond of toolbars.
<paultag> I didn't think I was either
<canthus13> laptop screens aren't really made for them.
<canthus13> paultag: Do you know of a terminal that doesn't eat long links in awesome? gnome-terminal clips anything that wraps around.  Doesn't do that in gnome3. :/
<paultag> canthus13: I use gnome-terminal and it doesn't clip here
<canthus13> odd.
<paultag> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ← came out ok, I can read this a few screens "over"
<canthus13> mebbe it's gnome-terminal + ssh + screen + irssi.
<paultag> do you have another session open screen open?
<paultag> erm
<paultag> that came out wrong
<paultag> one sec
<canthus13> like.. this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEC-Digital-Model-PDP-11-03-L-Vintage-Computer-/370664514436?pt=US_Vintage_Computers_Mainframes&hash=item564d53a384
<gilbert> Cheri703: if you have anything to say, please feel free to contribute it to the bug report
<paultag> hey gilbert
<Cheri703> k
<gilbert> Cheri703: i'm busy, so i'm trying to get to things fast enough, but we only have till the 22nd to address concerns
<paultag> gilbert: been watching this flamefest unfold, thanks a lot for that :)
<paultag> gilbert: if you respond, the LC usually cuts slack.
<paultag> just keep active and you'll be fine
<gilbert> paultag: whatz up1
<gilbert> !
<paultag> gilbert: nada! howabout you? How's Ohio?
<gilbert> paultag: flamefest?
<paultag> gilbert: debs on upload
<gilbert> paultag: ah yes, course
<gilbert> paultag: i'm always stirring up trouble
<paultag> sure are
<gilbert> :/
<paultag> (in a good way!)
<gilbert> yaya, i wouldn't have it any other way
<paultag> wine's in good shape, and now we might actually get to strip debs that come from DDs machines
<gilbert> not a fan of maintaining status quos
<paultag> I'm tired of seeing odd usernames in my apps
<paultag> yah totally
<paultag> gilbert: oh man, I'm about to kick up another little bucket of hell myself, soon
<gilbert> paultag: nice
<paultag> gilbert: I (in secret) rewrote dput to not, well, suck
<gilbert> paultag: uh oh, that does sound like trouble
<gilbert> paultag: r u going to call it dput?
<paultag> dput-ng, naturally
<gilbert> :)
<paultag> but I'm in the middle of squashing namespace
<paultag> gilbert: but -- full documentation, 100% backwards compatable, full tests, correct implementations
<paultag> and I'm going through the BTS, and fixing all the open bugs on dput-old
<paultag> so I can comment there "Hey, look, dput-ng does this already"
<paultag> gilbert: secret project pages - http://dput.rtfd.org/ - http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/dputng.git - http://people.debian.org/~paultag/dput-ng/ -- arno and I did it in a few weeks (daemonkeeper) -- feel free to screw around with it and let me know where you find issues, I've dput stuff to the archive with it already
<paultag> gilbert: hell, I got it to *tweet* after an upload - https://twitter.com/paultag/status/257981606139133954
<paultag> dcut's incomplete, though
<paultag> so be careful if you decide to try it out on your primary devel system
<gilbert> haha, nice!
<gilbert> seems pretty cool, i'll mess around with it a bit
<paultag> gilbert: cheers -- my big seller right now is that it checks changelog suite matches changes distribution
<paultag> gilbert: e.g. if you sbuild with -c unstable for an exp package, it'll target unstable and get uploaded there
<paultag> unless you do -c unstable -d experimental
<paultag> so this checks for that sanity OTB (as well as a few other things)
<gilbert> interesting
<paultag> It's a bit rough right now, but in the end, it'll be like dput, but better.
<gilbert> i'll complain loudly when it doesn't work right ;)
<paultag> please! :)
<paultag> gilbert: we have a secret channel (#torabora on oftc) if you need to leave something for us to see, but I'm not around (or daemonkeeper)
<dzho> I'm having trouble parsing: > Changes which make extending dput downstream will likely be accepted in dput main.
<paultag> dzho: yah, it's poorly written
<dzho> it makes sense s/which make//
<dzho> or something
<paultag> dzho: basically, I want to make Ubuntu'ers feel free to contribute Ubuntu checkers to dput's main source tree
<paultag> dzho: it needs a rewrite, half of this was on the train back after a night of drinking
<dzho> no worries here, just trying to be constructive
<paultag> please continue!
<dzho> heh
<paultag> I'm happy you pointed it out :)
<paultag> just explaining why
<gilbert> paultag: ur quite the fan of inebriated coding ;{
<dzho> a shocking proponent of the Balmer Peak
<paultag> gilbert: yah, sadly :)
<paultag> well, most of this is sober code
<paultag> the docs -- totally smashed.
<paultag> I had to be careful, a lot of people are going to use this (hopefully)
<paultag> I need to fix some conf-file stuff
<paultag> it's a HUGE pref dent
<paultag> I'm going to fix it tonight, but right now, it's ULTRA slow for big operations (like dput -H)
<paultag> I made a bad implementation decision that I'm going to gut tonight
<gilbert> ah
<gilbert> my new kitty really likes to sit in front of my screen and bat at the mouse pointer :/
<paultag> hahaha, awwww
<gilbert> he's pretty crazy
<gilbert> makes it kind of hard to be productive tho :(
<paultag> productivity is overrated
<gilbert> oracle is insane.  vbox and about 20 jdk issues :(
<gilbert> security issues
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> typical
<gilbert> productivity is needed to fix rc bugs
<paultag> openjdk or sun jdk in stable?
<gilbert> and 2 new ones are those oracle sec issues :(
<gilbert> openjdk
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> wait, wait, what?
<paultag> oracle maintains openjdk?
<canthus13> If they do, they're prolly trying to figure out how to either monetize it or kill it.
<paultag> holy shit
<paultag> they do, that's awesome
<gilbert> well, i guess not, but pretty much all of the oracle jdk issues affect openjdk
<paultag> gilbert: it's the java SE 7 ref impl
<paultag> http://openjdk.java.net/ ← copyright oracle
<paultag> http://openjdk.java.net/faq/ ← more corp. copy
<gilbert> ah, ur right
<paultag> this is amazing, I'm actually not pissed
<paultag> I mean, it sucks that we have to pick up after them
<paultag> but still, wow
<paultag> I don't feel so bad about ditching the old java nonfree packages
<Unit193> Hah, some sites still need oracle java. :P
<paultag> openjdk is oracle java
<paultag> (my new comeback)
<Unit193> Not according to some Finnish banks.
<paultag> they should be corrected
<gilbert> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkMm8_U6rok
<gilbert> (if anyone likes the walking dead)
<paultag> totes watching now
<gilbert> oh, and this is very nice of oracle: http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/oracle-leaves-fix-java-se-zero-day-until-february-patch-update-101712
<paultag> haha, this is great
<paultag> wait
<gilbert> also Jon and I at olf (in background): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6pVA_CkqPw
<paultag> if they're tapdancing
<paultag> in sneakers
<paultag> why does it make tapey noises
<paultag> gilbert: \o/ (watching now)
<gilbert> they're zombies dude!  they're feet are just bone
<paultag> truf
<gilbert> *their*
<jrgifford> i've started to reconsider the whole jruby thing... it's nice, but oracle is so freakin' lame.
 * gilbert sometimes forgets correct grammar
<paultag> jrgifford: so, for python anyway
<paultag> jrgifford: jython features some big improvements from cpython
<paultag> and java also pre-allocates a lot of memeory, which is a good thing for things like search engines
<paultag> it's memory management is also better, less overhead then python
<paultag> not to mention real threading
<paultag> I assume some of this holds for ruby too
<paultag> gilbert: hey loo, there's you!
<gilbert> yep
<jrgifford> paultag: jruby is amazing for the memory management stuff
<gilbert> me feeling awkward being on camera
<jrgifford> i really wanted to run jruby in production for #railsrumble, but unfortunately we ran out of time to figure out how to deploy it.
<paultag> gilbert: hahaha, awww
<paultag> jrgifford: mmm.
<paultag> self-hosting ftw
<gilbert> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llyq-zyE-wU
<paultag> haha, oh apple maps
<gilbert> oh apple anything :(
<paultag> new favorate work - gubernator
<paultag> word*
<paultag> (from, 1500s or so)
<paultag> gilbert: from dhclient here (ubuntu) - PATH=/build/buildd/isc-dhcp-4.1.ESV-R4/debian/tmp/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<paultag> (but again, we don't know in what context that is used)
<gilbert> its used as the search path for scripts that dhclient may call, which run as root
<gilbert> so, ubuntu security team says its not an issue since user's don't have a /build dir
<gilbert> debian security is not blazeh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-18
<thafreak> so rerey ringtail....did i get that right?
<jrgifford> thafreak:  ringtail... ugh
<jrgifford> he needs a better list of words
<jrgifford> paultag: so you're just a pessimist about the OS and the community. ;)
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> I mean, I guess
<thafreak> experiment..download 2 ubuntu iso's via bittorrent simultaneously, and see if hulu still works
<gilbert> hey guys, so working on the team reapproval, its apparant that some things need working on
<gilbert> one is that we need someone responsible for writing up events
<gilbert> another is that we need someone in charge of the wiki, and we need to let everyone know that its ok to just go ahead and update the weeking
<gilbert> we also really need more regular inc meetings
<gilbert> irc
<gilbert> anyway, i'll send a message to the mailing list
<paultag> gilbert: is this from the LC?
<paultag> (it sounds like laura)
<paultag> or itnet
<Cheri703> paultag: pm'ing you
<gilbert> paultag: yes
<gilbert> paultag: Bhavi
<gilbert> paultag: hey, its python-validictory package somewhere?  trying to build dputng ;)
<gilbert> paultag: correct my english, is a python-validictory package available to download somewhere?
<paultag> gilbert: it's in NEW / DPMT SVN
<paultag> gilbert: On the train on a Cell line. I ACK your PM Cheri703. I'll be back in a second
<paultag> gilbert: I'm updating the docs as we speak, so be sure to let me know where it sucks :)
<paultag> Oh, dcut sucks, watch out for that, there are some rough eduges there
<paultag> brb
<paultag> back :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-19
<gilbert> paultag: fixed a couple dput build issues and pushed them to your repo
<gilbert> paultag: real testing begins next time i do an upload ;)
<Unit193> canthus13: Pretty sure you have zero interest now, but notice gsimplecal in the repo?
<paultag> gilbert: you rock!
<paultag> ah good move :)
<paultag> gilbert: btw, importlib
<paultag> gilbert: it's in python2.7 default, I'll add a | python (>= 2.7~) against it :)
<thafreak> paultag is in python2.7 default
<gilbert> paultag: python-all and python-nose depend python2.6 (on wheezy at least), so thats why i got a 2.6 build
<paultag> gilbert: eek, do tests pass under 2.6?
<paultag> I should really fix that
<gilbert> after that fix, yes
<gilbert> after my fixes that is
<paultag> interesting
<Unit193> Crossposting!  http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Stop/events/85597952/
<thafreak> gotta love how anytime anyone posts to the mailling list, almost immediately at least one person deactivates themselves
<Unit193> I thought you were going to end with "some idiot posts to IRC", but I think it's more a reminder that they are still on the list, and they either don't use it anymore, or have moved?
<thafreak> i dunno...it happens everytime some one posts though...
<dzho> Ubuntu . . . stop?  STAAAAHP UBUNTU STAAAAHP
<dzho> way to leave a brother hanging there folks.
<Unit193> Thanks.
<dzho> the logical response here might have been:
<dzho> UBUNTU WAT R U DOIN
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-20
<canthus13> paultag: Hey... What's this I'm hearing about shuttleworth wanting to close development?
<drkokandy> here's the blog post that started it canthus13: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1200
<drkokandy> it seems there are a few features they want to limit involvement in to just a few committed community members
<canthus13> that's kinda obnoxious, but whatever.
<drkokandy> his response to some of the comments is something like "there are always things we work on somewhat privately - now we're trying to invite people in to see those features as they start to take shape"
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> drkokandy, Unit193: want to try to plan something in Mansfield in the next few weeks?
<Unit193> I'm not here! :P
<drkokandy> I'm here!
<Cheri703> I have a rental car through monday afternoon, but any day in the next few weeks (barring major rainstorm) would work for me.
<drkokandy> through Monday afternoon, I would only be available on Sunday. In the next few weeks, I am out of town 10/25-10/28, but anytime other than that would work for me
<Cheri703> ok, Sunday afternoon/evening would work. Unit193? Any days better/worse for you?
<Unit193> 21,27 don't work.
<Cheri703> Unit193: any other day of the week generally good for you?
<Unit193> I'd go case by case, but could be.
<Cheri703> you are very specific Unit193, thank you >_>
<Unit193> Glad I could help!
<drkokandy> Most Mondays I'm not available, but this Monday night I am.
<Cheri703> Ok, yeah, like I said, barring rain, I'm good whenever. (I *could* get there in the rain, but it'd be super unpleasant for all involved)
<drkokandy> That wouldn't be cool. I'm sure we could reschedule if it rained
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: is there any day before the end of the month, other than the days drkokandy is out of town that would be best for you?
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'm sure there is, I can get back to you on that.
<Cheri703> ok. If not, then we can just schedule one with me and drkokandy, and then the next one try to make fit schedules better. :) Goodness knows we've had enough that were just me and you!
<Unit193> Yeah, I'm sure you're sick of it already.  Not sure a friend could go.
<Cheri703> heh, it's fine
<Cheri703> I don't get out much, so anything is good ;)
<Cheri703> working from home has good and bad things about it >_>
<Cheri703> hermit-ness can fit either category depending on the day
<Cheri703> apparently I'm going to the haunted prison tomorrow night!
<Unit193> Nice!  Not been there, but been past it many times.
<Cheri703> yeah, I did the non-halloween tour a month or two ago, same friend is coming up and doing the "omg scary people" tour tomorrow with some folks, so I'm tagging along. haven't been to a haunted house in probably 8 years.
<Cheri703> random question: Unit193, would your household happen to have a vcr you don't want anymore?
<Unit193> Only have one working right now, and plenty of tapes. :P
<Cheri703> hehe, ok, just wondering
<Unit193> Had to get a new dvd player, older one was better.
<Cheri703> I gave the dvd/vcr combo to the husband
<Cheri703> might have to check out the thrift store(s)
<Unit193> They don't sell them now?
<Cheri703> not JUST a vcr
<Cheri703> dvd players for <$30, but no vcrs
<Cheri703> Unit193: do you think you would know more about your schedule by monday?
<Unit193> Cheri703: What days would work well this week, or scheduled?
<Cheri703> Any
<Unit193> Tues is only evening next week.
<Cheri703> Tuesday works for me, at the moment it says 20% chance of rain at 8pm, so...before 8pm :)
<drkokandy> Tuesday would work for me. I could get to Mansfield by 5:30 or 5:45
<Unit193> I'd assume you'd rather eve.
<Cheri703> awesome. would 6pm at the Panera in Ontario work?
<drkokandy> for me, sure
<Unit193> Oh?  Thought we were thinking of over closer to you. :P
<Cheri703> we had been, but Panera has wifi and everyone knows where it is.
<drkokandy> no luck finding wifi on your side of town?
<Cheri703> So let's make it official, Tuesday, October 23rd 6pm, Panera in Ontario
<Cheri703> Didn't explore much yet, but honestly? I'm doubtful :/ Mansfield is not exactly a hotbed of technological progress
<drkokandy> gotcha. Panera works for me
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> I'm putting it on my calendar
<Unit193> Right, lets try not filing it in /dev/null
<Cheri703> Added it to the Loco Calendar
<Unit193> I'd bet the Mc. D will have wifi once they finish it. :P
<Cheri703> probably, McD's generally do. but they're not nearly as comfy for hanging out in. Panera has a nice selection. bagels, cookies, beverages, sandwiches, etc
<Cheri703> soup
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-10-21
<skellat> Good morning all
<skellat> Apparently we've expired out as being an approved team
<skellat> Members of the High Council should contact me as soon as possible with statements for The Burning Circle.
<paultag> skellat: they're undergoing re-approval now, I doubt that's anything but something that needs to be fixed by the LC in short order
<paultag> skellat: and it's LC policy to keep teams approved until they vote
<paultag> so if it expired, it's likely a mistake.
<skellat> Let us hope
<skellat> In that case, I'm just going to suspend the Burning Circle until we hear either way from the LC
<skellat> Or maybe I should keep going
<paultag> I know the Ohio team is going through re-app now
<skellat> Darn
<paultag> this is likely a non-event
<skellat> Lets hope
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> I still proceed with the original plan for BC88 then
<paultag> :)
<paultag> alright, bbl, gotta find some coffee in this hotel
<skellat> Which was going to be a discussion of what the SABDFL said and why it might actually be a good thing for opening up some of these skunkworks projects
<skellat> Which, frankly, the Amazon lens was one of
<skellat> paultag: Go get your coffee...I still gotta get ready for church
<skellat> Later all
<paultag> godspeed
<thafreak> so, im at a preschool bday party w/one of my kids
<thafreak> free coffee and wifi, so can't complain too much
<thafreak> they know how to please parents....lots of people with ipads
<thafreak> i think i'm the only one on IRC over a vpn from an android tablet ;)
<thafreak> so, even if weget deactivated, we still get to keep this chat room right?
<thafreak> well, think my kid's about done...later all
<drkokandy> why would we get deactivated?
<drkokandy> sorry, I'm new :-/
<skellat> itsafork Cheri703 gilbert -- PING -- Please read this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01182.html
<Cheri703> thafreak: we're in process on reapproval
<Cheri703> waiting on the LC actually, so...we've done our part, waiting on them.
<Cheri703> sent to mailing list, pasting here as well:
<Cheri703> The re-approval process is in progress. Gilbert submitted the application, we got a round of questions from one of the LoCo Council members, Gilbert replied, and now we're just waiting for any signs of life to continue the process.. The delay is not on the part of U-Ohio. It is not the end of the world. I've spoken with Laura Czajkowski of the LoCo Council who mentioned that this week was the new release, so things are pretty crazy, and that
<Cheri703>  is part of why there's been a bit of a delay. She is going to follow up with people and make sure that it gets dealt with this week. This is not a huge deal. The mailing list, IRC room, forums, all stay intact even as we've "expired" from the approved teams list. Everything is totally fine.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-14
 * skellat finished recording Burning Circle and is doing exports now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (135): http://tx0.org/6sb/  FLAC (135): http://tx0.org/6sc/ | WE HAVE A TWITTER NOW: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOhio
<canthus13> Unit193: I've switched completely over to Awesome.  It's sooo much easier.
<Unit193> Yep, I know, but figured I'd tell you since you started it. :)
<jrgifford> skellat: hey, i did get your email
<jrgifford> i'm not sure I'm in a position to do that right now.
<skellat> It is okay
<skellat> How else are things in Cuyahoga County?
<jrgifford> busy
<paultag> hah
<paultag> http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x816A0AFCBADD00D5
<jenni> [ Search results for '0x816a0afcbadd00d5' ] - https://j.mp/H0i1Zh
<paultag> pub   4096R/BADD00D5 2012-12-01 Key fingerprint = E368 2987 D2E0 1E15 352B  1451 816A 0AFC BADD 00D5
<paultag> uid                  Paul Tagliamonte <tag@pault.ag>
<paultag> sub   4096R/0D159DE2 2013-10-14
<paultag> gilbert: ^
<skellat> What is this?  Every DD generate a new key week?
<paultag> skellat: 0xBADD00D5 is the short ID
<paultag> skellat: and yes, happens from time to time
<paultag> 1024 DSA keys (common) are easyish to break
<paultag> only 10,000 USD or so.
<Unit193> They shouldn't be common...
<paultag> They are in Debian, since DDs have been in the project for so long
<paultag> so, there's a migration to stronger keys. Happens now and again.
<paultag> Mine's already 4096R, I just want a good short ID
<skellat> paultag: Well, I just imported your new one
<paultag> Oh, that's not so much a new one
<paultag> but cool :)
<Unit193> Yeaaah, mine is from the beginning of 2011, it's 2048. :/
<paultag> Unit193: yeah, a lot of DD keys are from 10 years ago+
<skellat> Not much happens with E061C9C0
<paultag> 0xBADD00D5 is a lot easier to remember.
<Unit193> (I'd prefer 4096.)  Yeah, I got that bit. :)
<Unit193> paultag: You ever worked with upstream grub?
<paultag> nack
<Unit193> Dang.  Talked to cjwatson a bit ago, he didn't want another patch downstream/in packaging.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-16
<gilbert> paultag: that's awesome :) how many uninteresting keys did you generate before landing on that one?
<paultag> gilbert: none, actually ;) (I had to implement huge chunks of OpenPGP though)
<paultag> currently rewriting in C
<gilbert> you're writing your own pgp implementation?
<paultag> Not for other people to use, I'm trying to learn more about OpenPGP / GPG in general
<paultag> I do that by implementing RFCs
<paultag> calming, really
<gilbert> paultag: ur always picking the craziest projects ;)
<paultag> gilbert: ♥    :)
<paultag> Yeah, totally
<paultag> gilbert: with so many DDs changing their keys for some reason, I figure I should learn about the protocol, how some of this stuff works
<gilbert> you should name it pretty good paultag
<paultag> perhaps PGP smartcards
<paultag> those are neat.
<paultag> bwaahahhahahahahahha
<paultag> that's brilliant gilbert
<gilbert> hehe :)
<gilbert> btw, i can't stand reading RFCs.  you're a better man than i...
<paultag> Yeah, lota braindamage sometimes
<gilbert> much less implementing them...
<paultag> but you do find fun corners of the spec that are prone to … abuse
<paultag> such as that hash ;)
<paultag> I'm good at homework :)
<gilbert> i see, so that was intentional...
<paultag> yessir
<gilbert> urgh
<paultag> perhaps my next one will be 0x00000042
<gilbert> that's ripe for abuse
<paultag> Yeah, asheesh abused this before me
<paultag> he made a new 4096 key with the same short ID as his old key
<paultag> eons ago
<paultag> turns out we did it the same way
<gilbert> oh, i had assumed he did that by generating a bunch of random keys until he got the last 8 to match...
<paultag> so under the hood it is, but there are some … tricks … to speed it up
<paultag> without actually gen-key'ing
<gilbert> i see
<paultag> I fear abuse
<paultag> I think everyone does
<paultag> since you can imagine someone doing this with every key in the keyservers
<paultag> and even signing them in proper order too
<gilbert> paultag: u could be a hero by fixing the spec :)
<gilbert> (if its even possible)
<paultag> sadly not
<paultag> the real fix is to always use the full fingerprint
<paultag> at least 16 bits of it
<gilbert> you mean 16 bytes, right?
<paultag> erm
<paultag> yes please
<paultag> 0xFF ftw
<paultag> erm
<paultag> 0xFFFF
<paultag> fuck I need sleep
<jrgifford> so... we have a twitter now.
<jrgifford> also, paultag - nice key ID. :)
<paultag> thanks jrgifford :)
<paultag> I wish I did 1BADD00D
<paultag> in retrospect
<paultag> perhaps I'll revoke it for a 0x00000042
<gilbert> 1337D00D would also be nice :)
<paultag> Oh! another good idea
<paultag> 0xBAD1D3A5
<gilbert> yes
<paultag> Alright, back to the spec
<paultag> I'm in the middle of breaking GPG
<gilbert> bad paultag
<paultag> gpg: mpi larger than indicated length (0 bytes)
<paultag> gpg: read_block: read error: invalid packet
<gilbert> later
<paultag> welcome to my hell
<gilbert> i assume the same issue affects subkeys?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I could issue subkeys with cooked IDs too I think
<paultag> I'd need to adjust a few things, I think
<paultag> I'm still getting through the RFC, so I've not even touched subkeys yet
<paultag> ok, for real, outie 5000
<paultag> much love
 * skellat is still up, watching Tekzilla
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-17
<paultag> I JUST LOST THE GAME
<paultag> canthus13: thafreak
<paultag> attention
<Unit193> @pingall  :P
<paultag> !pingall
<paultag> damnit jenni
<canthus13> paultag: What?
<Unit193> canthus13: YOU LOST THE GAME.
<canthus13> paultag: Oh. bite me.  You just lost THE GAME again.
<thafreak> This just in....breaking news
<thafreak> paultag: <-- is a jerk
<skellat> Name that -release is using so far: Tantric Tarantula
<skellat> No word yet on an official name for the T series
<belkinsa> Just passing on a Ubuntu tip: Use Unity Tweak to disable the Online Sources for good if you don't need them.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-18
 * skellat finally starts downloading Xubuntu 13.10 final
<belkinsa> Have fun, skellat
 * Unit193 be seedin'
<skellat> Anybody spontaneously erupt into a release party today/tonight?
<belkinsa> Naq
<paultag> heh
<belkinsa> Time to think about the T-cycle
<paultag> which still has no name
<belkinsa> A shame.
<belkinsa> Will there be a contest for that, though?
<paultag> it can't open for devel without a name
<paultag> where's marks
<skellat> belkinsa: No contest.  SABDFL selects.
<belkinsa> Oh, right.
<skellat> Granted, #ubuntu-release still says Tantric Tarantula at the moment
<paultag> off with the secretary? (SCNR)
<belkinsa> skellat, that name is lame to my ears.
<Unit193> Twitchy Tapeworm, or Twerking Tiger it is.
<paultag> Twerking Tiger
<paultag> yes
<paultag> YES
<belkinsa> Yes
<skellat> Since when did we acquire Hannah Montana Linux?
<skellat> :-)
<belkinsa> lol
<Unit193> Heh, for a second I went "Wrong chick" :P
<skellat> How are we looking for flavor downloads?
<paultag> hahahaha
 * Unit193 licked all the flavors.
<skellat> Urgh
<skellat> I walked right into that one.
<paultag> hahaha
<belkinsa> lol
<skellat> So, what are we all downloading?  Kubuntu?  Xubuntu?  Edubuntu?  mini.iso?
<belkinsa> Though I would like to have a release name with Bearcat in it
<belkinsa> Ubuntu here
<paultag> dput-ng (1.7) twerking; urgency=high
<Unit193> Hah!  Oh dear. :P
<paultag> twerking titmouse
<paultag> awesome
<Unit193> paultag: Oh, did you know the debian-keyring in precise contains only expired keys? :D
<paultag> oh great
<skellat> That needs an SRU stat
<Unit193> debootstrap faaaailed.
<Unit193> (Easy fix.)
<paultag> Oh yeah, no debootstrap for Debian on Ubuntu has been boned lately
<Unit193> I like how Ubuntu keeps up with the geoip databases too!  :P
<skellat> Unit193: Oh, the Montreal incident that kept the re-spins happening yesterday and made 13.10 impossible to install in Quebec for a while
<skellat> Some bad in-fighting from the tzdata folks flowed downstream and nobody filtered out all the crud...some got through...
<Unit193> Precise, the "LTS" Candidate: 20111220-1
<skellat> Unit193: Did South Sudan exist yet then?
 * Unit193 wouldn't know offhand.
<skellat> geoip issues were a big topic of discussion over in -release yesterday
<Unit193> I ignore the package, I use a script.
<paultag> I missed this flame
<paultag> is canonical collecting geoip data now?
<paultag> (not shocked if yes)
<Unit193> paultag: geoip-database, it's never updated in Ubuntu.
<paultag> Ah.
<paultag> Meh.
<Unit193> I use ~/Public/geolite.sh -6 -c -i -a  works better and it's up to date.
<Unit193> paultag: Oh, was reading some lists last night, you're in the sysd camp right?
<paultag> yes
<paultag> fsvo camp
<Unit193> Bummer. :P
<paultag> but yes
<paultag> it's a clear technical win
<paultag> having looked into the subject a bit
<Unit193> Well, it's where Debian is leaning, so guess I'm going to have to try and not dislike it so much. :/
<Unit193> (Ubuntu would be dumb not to follow, but doesn't mean it'll follow.)
<paultag> Oh, with upstart?
<paultag> I mean upstart is OK, but it's backwards from how the init should work
<paultag> dependency based booting is more correct
<Unit193> I'd prefer upstart, but if Debian goes with systemd it'd make sense for Ubuntu to follow.
<paultag> why do you like upstart, Unit193?
<paultag> so far as I can tell the only upside is that it's portable to BSD and HURD
<paultag> which isn't an Ubuntu concern, nevermind a Unit193 concern
<Unit193> It's better than what is there, and it isn't systemd.  It's more that I don't like systemd than that I do like upstart, and you're right, not really a concern. :)
<Unit193> I'll poke at BSD and OpenIndiana here sometime.
<paultag> mmm
<paultag> It's better than what is there, ← what does this mean
<paultag> and why are you throwing systemd out based on it's name
<paultag> what's the technical issue here? :)
<paultag> I'm actually interested
<Unit193> Oh, it's not the name.
<paultag> I can't tell! :)
<Unit193> I'm not as much, and I know you can overpower with your points. :P
<paultag> :þ
<paultag> Well, I wasn't going to argue
<paultag> I just want to know where people are coming from
<Unit193> How it's going, and you can see it with logind and udev too.
<Unit193> (Pet peeve is the default name for network devices. :P )  It seems like it tends to favor vendor lock in, if I read right the logind in Ubuntu is the last version you can use outside of systemd itself, no?
<paultag> meaning the systemd team is maintaining too much of the lowlevel stack?
<paultag> you can use any part of systemd outside of systemd
<Unit193> No, more of sour grapes.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> udev in Debian is built from systemd
<paultag> even if you don't have systemd installed
<paultag> (unrelated to your points)
<paultag> Just as a fun tidbit
<Unit193> Same here: Binary: systemd, systemd-sysv, systemd-services, libpam-systemd, libsystemd-login0, libsystemd-login-dev, libsystemd-daemon0, libsystemd-daemon-dev, libsystemd-journal0, libsystemd-journal-dev, libsystemd-id128-0, libsystemd-id128-dev, udev, libudev1, libudev-dev, udev-udeb, libudev1-udeb, libgudev-1.0-0, gir1.2-gudev-1.0, libgudev-1.0-dev, python-systemd
<paultag> ahha
<paultag> brb
<paultag> but Unit193 - systemd's not all bad
<Unit193> I read a couple things on it, and it really didn't look like it was as "open" as would be nice, following Microsoft and Gnome into lock-in and forcing users wouldn't be good.  (Not saying they do the second.)
<paultag> I like it, and I hate everything :)
<Unit193> paultag: I'm sure it isn't.
<paultag> BRB, need to jet
<Unit193> We'll just have to see.
<Unit193> Sure
<paultag> one love ( ♥ , etc )
<Unit193> (And on the wayland side, seems great except for one worry, I still run some old hardware and not sure if wayland would work well on it.  And yes I know xorg isn't going anywhere soon.)
<Unit193> I suppose I could just try out Arch or Fedora and see how it is, at least for right now.
<paultag> systemd is easy to install in Debian
<paultag> and it works with init scripts
<paultag> (back)
<paultag> you just don't get much of the good stuff
<paultag> but it works
<paultag> and it's niceee.
<paultag> spec files rule, and I love the daemon supervise stuff
<Unit193> Yeah, of course they both work with init scripts.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | HELP PICK A MEETING DATE (FIVE ATTENDING IS QUORUM): http://doodle.com/fvdsirefu4zwtqzh
<ronnoc> Hi all
<skellat> Hello
<ronnoc> hi :)
<ronnoc> oops gone
<Unit193> Howdy, ronnoc!
<gilbert> systemd no support freebsd :(
<gilbert> :_(
<thafreak> paultag: i don't like systemd because it's confusing as hell
<thafreak> and even more reason that I've avoided fedora
<thafreak> i had to find a "rosetta stone" web page to help me figure out the systemd commands to do simple stuff
<thafreak> i also don't like how it's rolling too much functionality into one thing
<thafreak> it goes against the unix philosophy
<thafreak> i get how some poeople lump init based services with inetd based services etc, because they're all services
<thafreak> but they should be separate
<thafreak> so, please, if you have points why systemd is awesome, I'd love to hear them
<thafreak> also, why the hell are you guys talking about it anyway? Did ubuntu switch to systemd?
<thafreak> I need to know so I can stop using ubuntu if that's the case ;)
<paultag> it should
<paultag> but no, I want to see Debian on systemd
<paultag> and it's not confusing.
<thafreak> uh...it's definately not straight forward
<paultag> it is
<paultag> old init scripts work
<paultag> there's literally no more straight forward than no changes
<thafreak> there were changes...i had to look up how to do something with systemd when teaching the one sysadmin class
<thafreak> cause they gave me fedora to work with
<paultag> dude, what? :)
<thafreak> i can't remember off hand what it was
<paultag> anyway, brb, off to GOOG
<paultag> much love
<thafreak> systemctl disable foo.service
<thafreak> why
<thafreak> why foo.service?
<thafreak> systemctl list-units --type=target
<thafreak> to figure out what runlevel you're in
<thafreak> that makes so much sense right?
<thafreak> you wouldn't want the flag to have the word runlevel in there anywhere
<thafreak> i give up, i'm not having fun anymore
<thafreak> i quit sysadmin
<thafreak> systemctl disable thafreak.sysadmin
<jrgifford> whoa
<jrgifford> mark is being weird
<thafreak> shuttleworth?
<Unit193> Isn't he always?
<jrgifford> moreso than usual
<Unit193> Oh?
<jrgifford> have you noticed that over the last 5 cycles
<jrgifford> he's gotten a little more edgy with every release blog post?
<Unit193> Edgy Eft?  And no I haven't, I don't read it. :D  (I might have last time, but I've read under 6 posts by him)
<Unit193> Hah, oh gee, "Mir is so great because everyone is attacking it." :P
<skellat> jrgifford: SABDFL is a cosmonaut.  That makes him abnormal/unusual by anybody's definition...
<Unit193> skellat: Doesn't give him a free pass, and that's what he used to be, he's not really anymore. ;)
<jrgifford> lol
<Unit193> Hey, I can heckle at Mir all I want, I gave it a fair shot (and helped others do the same, right? :-----D )
<skellat> And then there are these thoughts on the new codename: http://bit.ly/19Yxe8a
<jenni> [ Codepope's pontifications: Musings on the new Ubuntu 14.04 LTS codename ] - http://bit.ly
<skellat> Tarantula would've been better
<Unit193> I liked my name(s) better.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-19
<drkokandy> I liked your names better too Unit193
<Unit193> :D
 * skellat waits for his BeagleBoard-xM running Testing to reload Xfce in a slightly altered configuration with SLiM instead of lightdm
<skellat> Something interesting for the evening hours providing a window to the past: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-KUat5WEkU
<jenni> [ 1939 Film: New Zealand Shortwave Communications; Morse code (CW) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/19g9hYY
<skellat> Hmm... http://archive.org/details/OhioLinuxfest2013
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2013 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive ] - https://j.mp/19gaDDf
<skellat> Apparently recordings are posted
<belkinsa> That's nice that they did that.
<belkinsa> Do you know when we will know anything about the next years OLF?
<skellat> belkinsa: I'll wait a few months before I contact the organizers.
 * skellat is just back after playing with power tools at the congregation's building to run speaker wire to adjust the sound system there
<canthus13> anyone have any non-foss-fanboy opinion on the intel Iris cards?
<belkinsa> I see and duh, it's still to early.
<skellat> belkinsa: Once Trusty Tahr is done
<skellat> canthus13: An Intel Iris card?  I haven't seen one in the wild.  What is it for?
<jrgifford> Can someone remind me of what Iris is?
<canthus13> skellat: chipset, not card. sorry. It's their latest graphics offering.  one of the vendors at OLF was raving about them.
<jrgifford> canthus13: i was hearing about them, i heard good things
<canthus13> It seems like they sit somewhere between the geforce 640 and 650M from the benchmarks I finally found.
<jrgifford> the only question I had was what the actual linux support was.
<jrgifford> I had heard that it wasn't great, or even really working at all yet
<canthus13> Eh... System76 already has them running on the Pangolin Performance.
<jrgifford> interesting.
<canthus13> (or whatever their 14" offering is)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-10-20
<jrgifford> skellat: yeah, so 8.1 isn't entirely voluntary
<jrgifford> skellat: The way twitter set things up, it's not a system that allows you to use both.
<jrgifford> you're stuck using either their app, or sms. pick 1.
<jrgifford> and it's not google 2factor based, so it isn't a standard or anything.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-13
<belkinsa> skellat, jrgifford, and Unit193: Have you seen the latest LoCo contact's mailing-list thread about the new policy?  I'm starting to think that it was a bad choice after all for this crippled community.
<skellat> belkinsa: My turn to reply to it in Council rotation
<belkinsa> Ah, good.
<belkinsa> Though I think what I am more upset is the rule about the LoCo's in the States more than the new policy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-14
<skellat> Eeek: http://youtu.be/M8MJFrdfGe0
<jenni> [ ♫ iOS Autocomplete Song | Song A Day #2110 - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1u1NnAg
<skellat> via http://atmidnightcc.tumblr.com/post/100020614652/midnights-internetty-internet-things-from-the
<jenni> [ @midnight, @MIDNIGHT’S INTERNETTY INTERNET THINGS (FROM THE... ] - https://j.mp/1u1NsE3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-15
<skellat> Oh goodie: http://fox8.com/2014/10/15/cdc-notifies-frontier-passengers-says-ebola-patient-traveled-on-flight-from-cle-monday/
<jenni> [ Live: Police outside Tallmadge home where Ebola patient stayed during visit | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/ZELMbz
<skellat> So, how is everybody this evening?
<skellat> Are we feeling frightened by the mainstream media news yet?
<skellat> Cleveland-area news has been talking heavily about Ebola all bloody day today
<Unit193> Yep, we're all going to die. \o/
<Unit193> :D
<yano> YOLO
 * Unit193 stabs yano.
<skellat> I thought you were supposed to use "YOLO" as a tag when making first proposed patches on LKML these days?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-17
<jrgifford> Unit193, yano, skellat: We're all going to die, indeed.
<jrgifford> [YOLO] New Patch for bug #21395
<jrgifford> RE: [YOLO] New Patch for bug #21395
<jrgifford> LOLNOPE
<skellat> jrgifford: Somebody is using the bug tagged as originally suggested within the pump.io network?  EXCELLENT!
<belkinsa> jrgifford, we are so not going too!  Well, the LoCo, yes, but NOT our lifes and souls.
<jrgifford> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni8MURSwSZg#t=22
<jenni> [ Perhaps Today is a Good Day to Die - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1sX3XVW
<belkinsa> Safe for work?
<belkinsa> And skellat, you can kill me for my comment to jrgifford.  ;)
<jrgifford> Yes
<jrgifford> Star Trek
<paultag> Q'Plah
<skellat> belkinsa: I have no problems with Star Trek
<belkinsa> skellat, no, the comment about our dieing LoCo and the community itself.
<Unit193> You didn't read up far enough to get that comment....
<Unit193> [17:43:23] <+ske|llat> Cleveland-area news has been talking heavily about Ebola all bloody day today
<Unit193> [18:04:23] < Unit|193> Yep, we're all going to die. \o/
<Unit193> [18:04:24] < Unit|193> :D
<Unit193> [18:06:16] < ya|no> YOLO
<Unit193> ALL THE EBOLA KILLS US. :3
 * Unit193 died.
<belkinsa> Unit193, I did.  But I was referring the the state of our Ubuntu LoCo community.
<Unit193> Ebola will get that too.
<Unit193> :----D
<belkinsa> True, true.
<skellat> Urgh, I assume that at least belkinsa has seen what has gone down on loco-contacts@lists.u.c
<skellat> I've thrown that list into emergency moderation for the time being so everybody can cool off
<andygraybeal> is everyone fighting?
<Unit193> We're placing bets on it even.
<dzho> ugh.  what a cock up.
<dzho> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/09/16/new-subloco-policy/
<jenni> [ Loco Council | New SubLoCo Policy ] - https://j.mp/105dUp6
<dzho> that link has nothing in it about exceptions.
 * dzho goes back to do a control-F just to make double sure
<dzho> fails already on "ex"
<dzho> yeah, so, seems like the people saying "read the whole thing" could really do well to, uh, read the whole thing
<Unit193> I see a couple LC and at least one CC replying to the list, and a slew of others.  That looks like a long, fun thread.
<skellat> The meeting on Tuesday will be even more fun
<dzho> if I may make a suggestion, if a policy has exceptions then maybe the word "exception" should appear somewhere within it?
<skellat> I didn't write it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-10-18
<dzho> even so
<dzho> also, happy saturday UTC
<skellat> Indeed
<skellat> I threw it on the agenda for Tuesday's meeting
 * dzho nods
<skellat> We'll deal with the issue then
<skellat> I hope
<dzho> fwiw, there's a group, "Unshackle Upstate" that wants devolution in New York from NYC
<skellat> That is doable under the US Constitution provided the legislature in Albany agrees and Congress consents
<skellat> Lemme go find a citation
<dzho> no need, but suit yourself
<dzho> in a more practical vein, the NYC area has never so far as I know been able to pull together a loco event or launch party
<dzho> otoh NYC hosted a Debconf
<skellat> Article IV, Section 3, Clause 1
<skellat> New States may be admitted by the Congress into this Union; but no new State shall be formed or erected within the Jurisdiction of any other State; nor any State be formed by the Junction of two or more States, or Parts of States, without the Consent of the Legislatures of the States concerned as well as of the Congress.
<dzho> I'm not holding my breath.
<skellat> The health of the NYS LoCo is not good at all
<dzho> well, from where you sit.  Which is, of course, part of the problem with the loco idea in general.
<skellat> Here's the current roster of "Verified" LoCo teams (all 39 of them as of this hour): https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-verified/+members
<jenni> [ Members : “Verified LoCo Teams” team ] - https://j.mp/105fZBD
<dzho> we threw a big pile of ubuntu disks away recently, they were clogging up the hackerspace.  people got tired of trying to use them and then discovering that they were unsupported versions.
<skellat> All that gets set is Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server, no flavors
<dzho> well, maybe now.
<dzho> but there's a legacy of old ubuntu crap sitting around all over the place.
<dzho> that goes only three ways, really:  old stuff gets replaced, old stuff sits around and makes people frustrated and ubuntu look bad, or old stuff gets replaced.
<dzho> er, the last one should be, old stuff gets thrown out and ubuntu disappears from view.
<dzho> if ubuntu wants to send us marketing material, then that's ok.  But I'm not going to get all hot and bothered about jumping through hoops so I can have the privilege of receiving and distributing someone elses marketing material.
 * skellat snickers
<dzho> ubuntu's days as a bandwagon fad that's popular to jump on is over.
<dzho> nice.
<skellat> Here are the hoops: Make sure your online presence is set up, make sure you have somebody who is leader, make sure you are set up on Launchpad
<skellat> And that is it
<skellat> Those are the only hoops
<dzho> well, ask yourself why the third most populous state in tha nation has absolutely no one who is interested in doing even that.
<skellat> NYS is 3rd now?
<dzho> whatever, 20 million people is the point.
<skellat> That part I do know
<dzho> we have one person, who is still on CC I think.
<skellat> They have their online presence and are set up on Launchpad
<dzho> friend of mine, actually.
<skellat> Yeah, cproffit
<dzho> funny thing is, NYS isn't on your list.
<skellat> Which one?
<dzho> that last URL you sent
<dzho> unless Ctrl-F is failing me
<skellat>  	Expired on 2013-07-20
<dzho> yes, well.
<skellat> There was a decision they did not wish to continue with a Verified status at that time
<dzho> heck, metro NYC is more populous than ohio I bet, if you take the 5 boroughs proper and add a bit of the surrounding areas.
<dzho> bigger than, say, all of Scotland, certainly, bigger than a lot of countries.
<skellat> OH 11.5 mil
<dzho> so, why is it the only people who can be bothered in all of the state hail from the same mid-sized city far from the center of population?
<dzho> yeah, NYC alone is 8
<dzho> throw in a bit of surrounding counties and you hit 11 pretty quickly I bet
<dzho> some of that is in NJ of course but even in just NYS it wouldn't be hard.
<skellat> This will be taken under advisement
<dzho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_population
<jenni> [ List of U.S. states and territories by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/105hz6w
<dzho> fwiw
<skellat> One step ahead of you there :-)
 * dzho snickers
<skellat> I prefer to use Census datasets directly but Wikipedia just formats it so nicely...
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<skellat> Good evening
<skellat> For example, this doesn't look pretty or easy to use at all: http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/39000.html
<jenni> [ Ohio QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau ] - https://j.mp/105hNdP
<skellat> Let alone this: http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/39/39007.html
<jenni> [ Ashtabula County QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau ] - https://j.mp/105hSOw
<skellat> And this nasty bit requires heavy JS: http://factfinder2.census.gov/bkmk/table/1.0/en/DEC/10_DP/DPDP1/0400000US39.06000?slice=GEO~0600000US3900702652
<jenni> [ American FactFinder - Results   ] - https://j.mp/105iiEA
<skellat> Here's the right one: http://factfinder2.census.gov/bkmk/cf/1.0/en/place/Edgewood CDP, Ohio/POPULATION/DECENNIAL_CNT
<jenni> [ American FactFinder - Community Facts ] - https://j.mp/105irYP
<dzho> so, it occurs to me that R2D2 is like this massively-exceptional codebreaker
<skellat> Yes, it is
<skellat> FOX8 news on the morning show in Cleveland had some kit builders racing some mock-ups around the studio earlier this week
<dzho> wat
<skellat> Never saw a forest green R2D2 before
<skellat> Crap
<skellat> Nothing on their website
<skellat> Yeah, morning show on WJW-FOX8 they had a bunch of kit builders on who were making replicas of R2D2 at $2k apiece
<skellat> 3 units in studio and the air talent got to try RC racing the R2D2 replicas in the open area
<skellat> R2 doesn't handle too well and is a cone-killer
<skellat> One of 'em couldn't stay in its lane
<skellat> FOUND IT!
<skellat> http://fox8.com/2014/10/13/r2-d2s-take-over-fox-8-news/
<jenni> [ R2-D2s take over Fox 8 News! | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/105j0BU
<dzho> yeah, ok, but did they break the trucrypt on anyone's HD?
<dzho> pwn some LUKS
<skellat> I was assuming that was next decade's upgrade
<skellat> Along with the rockets to make R2 fly
<dzho> well, he's always breaking into stuff, physically (doors and so on) and into central computers (telling him the Falcon's hyperdrive was disabled, getting control of Death Star systems)
<skellat> Well, since we saw the jump jets in that one prequel movie...and then never again...I'd assume that the stuff that controlled those was put to codebreaking
<skellat> Besides, anything the novels said such as those written by Timothy Zahn got thrown out the airlock by Disney in light of the upcoming films as to canonicity
<dzho> yeah, I'm not too fussed about "canon"
<jrgifford> paultag: if I'm reading your latest github repo correctly, you are using ansible to manage docker?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-10-17
<Unit193> Hello.
<Unit193> Boom, hit the freeze. :D
<Unit193> Temp: 32 F (0 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: 26 F (-4 C) ~ Humidity: 79% ~ Alert: Freeze Warning ~ Observed: Sat 17, 04:52
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-10-21
<yano> tomorrow (2016-10-22) is caps lock day, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caps_lock#International_Caps_Lock_Day
<jenni> [ Caps lock - Wikipedia ] - https://bit.ly/L44QZ0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-10-17
<dzho> https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/10/midwestern-public-research-universities-funding/542889/
<jenni> [ The Fragile State of the Midwest’s Public Universities - The Atlantic ] - https://bit.ly/2xN3HTm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-16
 * dzho is home from OLF fwiw
<dzho> thafreak: get the car yet?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-10-17
<thafreak> dzho: lol, they called saturday morning to let me know it could be coming any time now
<thafreak> They asked for me to come in Monday as it should be ready by then
<thafreak> Of course monday they call and push the time back because it came in later than they had hoped
<thafreak> BUT, I now have a non-dying car
<thafreak> With an extended warranty and a huge monthly payment :(
<thafreak> How was OLF?
<thafreak> It was slightly weird not going, I had gone every year since 2005
<thafreak> But only slightly weird. I think I had been losing interest for a while now
<dzho> yeah, the trip turns into being four things for me: OLF, just a generic road trip during a not-bad time of the year to be driving, MicroCenter shopping, IKEA shopping
<dzho> OLF was fine. LibrePlanet fires me up more.
<dzho> saw some talks, talked to some people.
<dzho> word my sdf.org shirt and so got some smiles and conversations out of that, that was fun.
<dzho> met a Linode employee at the booth whose IRC nick I recognize
<dzho> got a T-shirt of theirs that will fit me
<dzho> probably the tech discussion highlight was talking with the Sine Nomine booth folk
<dzho> they do mainframe support
<thafreak> don't they also sponser lopsa?
<dzho> maybe?
<dzho> not sure I'd know
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-15
<thafreak> So...Ohio Linux Fest is aproaching...
<thafreak> And the topic for this room hasn't been updated in 2 years...
<dzho> lol
* dzho changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| OLF: Nov 1-2, 2019
* dzho changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| OLF: Nov 1-2, 2019 | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news
* dzho changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| OLF: Nov 1-2, 2019 https://ohiolinux.org/ | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news
<thafreak> +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-18
<smkellat> Anybody going to OLF this year?
<smkellat> I was blocked by work constraints in or
<smkellat> prior years.
<Unit193> Nope.
<smkellat> Constraints are gone now but I just can’t afford to run down to Columbus.
<smkellat> I haven’t even been to Cleveland in 2 weeks.
<smkellat> I’ve got some things to ponder at the gym while I’m on the treadmill tomorrow during therapy, I guess.
 * smkellat bugs out for the moment
 * dzho is going
<dzho> ^^^ thafreak 
<dzho> since other things in the household schedule have been cancelled or moved to accomodate my going, attendance is effectively mandatory for me now ;-)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-10-19
<cocof> hi
<cocof> :)
<cocof> any trump supporters?
<smkellat> Anybody decided on how they’re going to avoid autocorrect problems during the “Focal Fossa” cycle?
